# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Ceiling support

## jonnydot

I have a garden shed/workshop I am putting together and wish to have a ceiling.The shed has 4 x 50mm x 50mm x 1mm upright and rafter frames and I thought I would run 4 x 70 x 35mm chords across and fasten tophat to those to fit the gyprock.Do you think I will need to run a cable down each centre for sag ? The shed is 3.5m x 5.1 m

----------


## chrisp

I suggest calling the manufacturer of the shed kit and asking them about the additional weight proposed for the roof. I have my doubts that the structure will safely hold the weight of a ceiling.

----------


## jonnydot

Suppliers know nothing

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

I agree with chrisp. that is a very light shed, the roof is not suited to hanging a ceiling off. You'll need to find another way to support the ceiling.

----------


## jonnydot

Think I will make 4 x truss's from 70 x 35mm ,line them with Ply and connect them to 50 x 50 hardwood uprights these will then screw to wall frames I am going to make to connect the wall lining to.

----------

